# help id a fish



## joe1 (Dec 9, 2007)

could sumone please help me id a frontosa please i dont know how to put up pictures was wondering if sumone could pm me there email and i could send them a picture if no one wants to give out there email i understand cheers joe


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

joe:

upload your picture to a photo hosting website. For example: www.photobucket.com

then after you upload the picture, under each of the picture, there are 4 lines. Copy and paste the forth line here in your msg.


----------



## joe1 (Dec 9, 2007)

ok thanks for that here goes


----------



## joe1 (Dec 9, 2007)

eh sorry about the size


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

that is real bright pictures... any chance a picture with less light... and without flash?


----------



## joe1 (Dec 9, 2007)

ok think this is best i can get camera not very good


----------



## sawboy (Sep 18, 2006)

Looks like a burundi to me. Has some mooning too.


----------



## joe1 (Dec 9, 2007)

what is mooning


----------



## Staszek (Dec 18, 2006)

IMO you have a Tanz type front.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

joe1 said:


> what is mooning


Split bars... look at the top of the black stripes.

Russ


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

Mooning is a circle white dot inside the black stripes. I would not conside mooning split bars.

I can't tell with the pictures you have. Some looks like tanz. type, one fish looks like burundi.


----------



## joe1 (Dec 9, 2007)

ok thanks for help 
can anyone suggest a bottom feeder for the tank as there is sum feed left floating about sumtimes cheers joe :thumb:


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

bristlenose pleco, cats like sydo. munipuntaus <--- i think I mis-spell that badly


----------

